# Walter Marshall



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

Walter Marshall, English Puritan (June 15, 1628 -- August 1680) was a Presbyterian minister who was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He is most famous for writing _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_.


----------

